# What"s my year Dayton Huffman ?



## sanmartin72 (Oct 12, 2011)

What"s year do I have ? When i bought it he wasn.t sure? it looklike late 30'2 to me. Also the front fork  is off a girls bike and was longer so i took a 1 1/2 from the middle so i didn't have to rethread. Couldn't tell you what the truss rods fit,
also came with fork. my serial is  H567110.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 12, 2011)

the frame is 1946-47, the rest is incorrect mixed parts.


----------



## sanmartin72 (Oct 13, 2011)

thank u. Does this come with the dayton bagde because i bought one 4 it.
 Cant seem to find really any info for the year model.

again thank you


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 13, 2011)

a Dayton badge would be fine. the truss rods look like they were off the girls bike and recurved onto the boys bike which is why they loop out so far.
are you trying to put it back to correct, or just going for a nice rider? I think I have a catalog page for around that time, and I know I have photos of several correct bikes.
I also may have most of the correct parts if you decide to go more correct.


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 14, 2011)

*1947*

SN # dates it to a 47'


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 14, 2011)

actually a 1947 serial would look more like this one: 7H052211
the 7 would indicate the year.
the serial on my 1944 is H429170, so this one is clearly newer than my 1944 but still not before they changed the serial number system somewhere in 1947. closer than that we probably won't be able to pin point it. so somewhere from 1946-1947 is still my guess.


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 15, 2011)

*Hoffman date codes*

this is what I was going by.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 15, 2011)

well, isn't that a curious little document! where did that come from? I've looked high and low for something like that. and all indication was that you couldn't count on Huffman serial numbers to mean much. if this thing is reliable then it makes everything easier, but there is a small problem, what do we do with this section of the serial numbers?
14403_C = 1941-42 Dayton Mainliner (joyofravenclaw) 
22261HBW = 1941 Western Flyer (37Fleetwood) 
23664B_N = 1940 girls Twin Flex (easywind) 
24839C = 1941 Dayton (37Fleetwood) 
24873C = 1942 Firestone Pilot (37Fleetwood) 
3551D = 194? Ever Best (Aeropsycho) 
59711C = 1942 Dixie Flyer (37Fleetwood) 
62637_C = 1941 Huffman National (Flat Tire) 
76639_C = 1941 Huffman Top Flight (37Fleetwood) 
48894_C = 1941 Huffman made mens (easywind) 
63484_C = 1941 Huffman made mens (easywind) 

225375C = 1944 Dayton (37Fleetwood) 
one question though why does it only start in 1938? Huffman started making bikes in 1934, wouldn't it have made more sense to start there?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 15, 2011)

So maybe they used a different numbering for branded bikes other than Huffman? Mystery!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 15, 2011)

except that this bike, 24839C = 1941 Dayton (37Fleetwood, is an original paint Dayton badged bike.


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 16, 2011)

*Old book*

Contents page of the book or whats left of it.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 16, 2011)

What a great reference to own, take very good care of whats left of it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 16, 2011)

ABC Services said:


> Contents page of the book or whats left of it.



ok, now that just creates more questions! and still leaves the others unanswered.
my opinion is that you should take that book, type it into your computer, and republish it and sell copies, Lots of copies! (check to make sure it isn't still copyrighted)
but here are my new questions, who put that book together? it looks like something that would have been found in an old bike shop to help them identify what they had and what they could still get for repairs. and, when you put it together, where can I get one?
I guess I'm wondering how accurate it's info is? and why there are so many Huffman bikes in my survey that don't fit into it at all?


----------



## sanmartin72 (Oct 18, 2011)

thank u everyone 4 the help, lets see what those documents uncover


----------

